# Login nicht möglich?



## Silvus (7. September 2008)

Wie gesagt ich kann mich nicht einloggen um meine cods einzugeben ist das bei euch auch so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceradius (7. September 2008)

Jo bei mir auch


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. September 2008)

GOA ist zu blöd - die richtige Uhrzeit zu posten!

8:30 UTC

Berlin = UTC +1

Login Server Online 9:30


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

jo es geht erst um 9.30 uhr los.... die 8.30 die auf der seite stehen sind andere zeitzone -.-


----------



## Skipan (7. September 2008)

soweit ich weis kann man eh erst heute mittag anfangen zu zocken. sind nur die login server die eigentlich seit ner halben stunde on sein sollten


----------



## Silvus (7. September 2008)

Aso Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonoki (7. September 2008)

Es wird erst ab 9:30Uhr Möglich sein. 

Grund ist der 1 Stündige Zeitunterschied zwischen Irland und Deutschland.

Nur Geduld!


----------



## Teal (7. September 2008)

Skipan schrieb:


> soweit ich weis kann man eh erst heute mittag anfangen zu zocken. sind nur die login server die eigentlich seit ner halben stunde on sein sollten





Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> GOA ist zu blöd - die richtige Uhrzeit zu posten!
> 
> 8:30 UTC
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spiderxx (7. September 2008)

Skipan schrieb:


> soweit ich weis kann man eh erst heute mittag anfangen zu zocken. sind nur die login server die eigentlich seit ner halben stunde on sein sollten


?hmwas meinst du damit


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

spiderxx er meint damit dass die server die für den login auf der homepage verantwortlich sind nachher um 9:30 online gehen, die dienen nur dazu dich auf der hp einzuloggen und den beta key deinem account zuzuweisen.

die game server auf die du connectest wenn du zocken willst werden erst am "frühen nachmittag" laut goa erreichbar sein. also spielen geht eh erst ab nachmittag


----------



## Salomi (7. September 2008)

ich hab zwar kein prob mit dem loggin dafür aber mit dem acc erstellen... ich sehe nämlich den sicherheitscode nicht :O kann ihn so oft aktualisieren wie ich will kommt immer ein error --> An error occured! (code:11x03) <-- geht das auch erst ab 9:30 ?^^


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

Spielen wird esrt am frühen Nachmittag möglich sein, ihr stresst also völlig unnötig. Vor dem Mittag braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## Zkillerbeez (7. September 2008)

bei mir steht auch immer  "an error is occured! (code: 11x03)" -.-


----------



## Silvus (7. September 2008)

Testet mal firefox oder was anderes vl gehts dann


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

Salomi schrieb:


> ich hab zwar kein prob mit dem loggin dafür aber mit dem acc erstellen... ich sehe nämlich den sicherheitscode nicht :O kann ihn so oft aktualisieren wie ich will kommt immer ein error --> An error occured! (code:11x03) <-- geht das auch erst ab 9:30 ?^^



Ich hab das gleiche Problem und auch mit Firefox gehts nicht!


----------



## Salomi (7. September 2008)

naja also bei firefox lädt die registrierung überhaupt nicht ^^ den fehler hab ich aber schon seit 3 tagen mit beiden explorern... hab gerade den flash player neu installiert geht auch nicht :/ (edit) bin ja schonmal beruhigt das ich nicht der einzige mit dem problem bin ich wart einfach nochmal nen bisschen. danke


----------



## Silvus (7. September 2008)

Ja dann weis ich auch nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frizzlmissl (7. September 2008)

is es bei euch auch so dass ihr auf der war-europe seite irgendwo traufklickt und dann kommt einfach nixo0...dann is es einfach schwarz in der mitte
lg:maci


----------



## makkaal (7. September 2008)

Ja, den Fehler haben alle. Nein, mit Firefox "oder was anderem" geht's auch nicht, weil die Server dazu noch down sind... *lest* ihr eigentlich auch mal in dem Thread, in dem ihr postet?!
Das steht sogar alles auf *dieser* Seite!! Ich dreh hier frei...

Nochmal: Server sind erst in 5 min online, spielen geht erst nachmittags. Vielleicht sollten User hier solche News in ihre Signatur einbauen, dann -kann- man sowas nicht mehr übersehen...


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> is es bei euch auch so dass ihr auf der war-europe seite irgendwo traufklickt und dann kommt einfach nixo0...dann is es einfach schwarz in der mitte
> lg:maci




jop hatte ich gerade auch jetzt is aber wieder alles normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrlocus (7. September 2008)

noch 3 minuten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

Ich musste auch eben leider feststellen, dass mein Firefox nicht mehr starten, bzw jedes Mal abstürzt. Sowas ist mir noch nie untergekommen, komischer Zufall jetzt gerade zum Start der Open Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht euch eine Tasse Kaffee, chillt und dann wirds bald losgehen, also garkein Grund zum Hecktik machen!

Ps: an alle Anhänger der Ordnung, ihr werdet eh alle von mir getötet^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkness1337 (7. September 2008)

ja!!!! mein mann und ich warten auch schon ganz gespannt was gleich in 1 Minute passiert!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ja, den Fehler haben alle. Nein, mit Firefox "oder was anderem" geht's auch nicht, weil die Server dazu noch down sind... *lest* ihr eigentlich auch mal in dem Thread, in dem ihr postet?!
> Das steht sogar alles auf *dieser* Seite!! Ich dreh hier frei...
> 
> Nochmal: Server sind erst in 5 min online, spielen geht erst nachmittags. Vielleicht sollten User hier solche News in ihre Signatur einbauen, dann -kann- man sowas nicht mehr übersehen...



Klar les ich das aber wen es schonmal soweit geht das ich meine Daten eintragen kann vermute ich mal das es halt schon früher geht und dan auf Seite 2 funktioniert nur das Random Bild nicht für die Überprüfugnsingabe da liegt dan mal nahe das irgendwas ans einem Explroer nicht passt aber egal..


----------



## Salomi (7. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ja, den Fehler haben alle. Nein, mit Firefox "oder was anderem" geht's auch nicht, weil die Server dazu noch down sind... *lest* ihr eigentlich auch mal in dem Thread, in dem ihr postet?!
> Das steht sogar alles auf *dieser* Seite!! Ich dreh hier frei...
> 
> Nochmal: Server sind erst in 5 min online, spielen geht erst nachmittags. Vielleicht sollten User hier solche News in ihre Signatur einbauen, dann -kann- man sowas nicht mehr übersehen...


ja ich lese den thread aber tut mir leid das ich nicht weis welcher teil von welcher website zu was für nem server gehört


----------



## Kabak (7. September 2008)

hmmm daten eingegeben immernoch 414 -.-


----------



## frizzlmissl (7. September 2008)

ich kann diesen ´´sicherheits code´´auch nich eingeben steh immer 11x03    o0


----------



## makkaal (7. September 2008)

Mir gehts bloß um den Punkt, dass die Probleme, weshalb der Login nicht funktioniert, mehrfach erwähnt wurden - und trotzdem dieselbe Frage/dasselbe Prooblem mehrfach darunter gepostet wurde.
Die Firefox Sache mag ja da aus dem Rahmen fallen - aber mal ehrlich, -ich- weiß auch nicht, was zu welchem Teil gehört und hab trotzdem meine Frage mit "Die Anmeldung funktioniert nicht, denn der Loginserver ist down" beantwortet gehabt...


----------



## jooxerl (7. September 2008)

JA die server müssen erst on gehn ... hoffe dauert nimmer solang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillmon (7. September 2008)

nichtmal registrieren kann man sich


----------



## Avalanche (7. September 2008)

Ich bekomme beim Einloggen immer nur eine recht große Fehlermeldung "undefined"....


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

hm bei mir geht noch nix was kack^^


----------



## Navidgirnuod (7. September 2008)

homelle schrieb:


> hm bei mir geht noch nix was kack^^



tjo hat irgentwer gedacht sie würden pünktlich sein? also 15 min zuspät zum bewerbungsgespräch = gg... 15 min zuspät zum 1. date wird vielleicht gerade noch tolleriert (wenn die ausrede gut is) ... 15 min zu spät zum einkaufen = rest des wochenendes hungern oder sich an der tankstelle bedienen... tja lalala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RonnyO (7. September 2008)

uhhhh bei mir tut sich was... die fehlermeldung ist ne andere.


----------



## Vanhyke83 (7. September 2008)

Ihr macht euch nen Stress....es versuchen grad garantiert 100.000 Europäer sich auf der Seite zu registrieren also habt doch einfach mal ne Weile Geduld. Der Fehler auf Seite 2 der Registrierung ist einfach nur ein Seitenfehler. Deswegen ist die Registrierung ja jetzt auch nicht mehr aktiv....wird wohl noch ne halbe Stunde dauern bis das alles komplett läuft!

MfG


----------



## Salomi (7. September 2008)

hm ich hab nu wieder die gleiche wie vor 3 tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blablabla login/passwort erstellen das ganze zeug eben nicht möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frizzlmissl (7. September 2008)

melded ihr euch bei war-europe.com     oder bei war-europe.de an?^^....


----------



## Brainsen (7. September 2008)

Hat es schon irgendjemand geschafft sich erfolgreich einzuloggen?
Wenn ja, mit welchem Browser?
War eine Neuregistrierung erforderlich? oder habt ihr euren alten Account aktualisiert?


----------



## Bòómshôt (7. September 2008)

egal  sie sollten auf sowas vorbereitet sein besonders wenn man server von EA gesponsort bekommen hatt *gg*
aber stimmt  mit pünktlichkeit haben sie auch keinen schuh angezogen  ;D

naja weiter warten  aber  denke ma alles wird noch heute gehn =P


PS: leute der Ordnung  ihr werdet hilflos abgeschlachtet XD


----------



## Salomi (7. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> melded ihr euch bei war-europe.com     oder bei war-europe.de an?^^....


.com ^^ ich glaub da gibts aber keinen unterschied XD


----------



## frizzlmissl (7. September 2008)

mein machinist zerballerd die zertörung xD


----------



## MrHaNf (7. September 2008)

woah was ist denn mit euch los? ihr rastet ja fast aus wegen 30min mehr warten und außerdem: spielen könnt ihr jetzt soweiso noch nicht das startet erst am nachmittag also regt euch ab und geht eine runde chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salomi (7. September 2008)

MrHaNf schrieb:


> woah was ist denn mit euch los? ihr rastet ja fast aus wegen 30min mehr warten und außerdem: spielen könnt ihr jetzt soweiso noch nicht das startet erst am nachmittag also regt euch ab und geht eine runde chillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir regen uns doch gar nich auf... uns ist halt nur langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auserdem hab ich noch nie was gewonnen jetzt will ich mein los auch einlösen XD


----------



## JimJam (7. September 2008)

Es sollte mit allen Browsern funktionieren und wieso sollte man sich neu registrieren? Die löschen oder beschädigen doch keine Accounts, daher >Abwarten<. Viele haben glaube ich hier keine Geduld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit froh das die Seite überhaupt noch on ist, kann mich da an bittere Zeiten in anderen Spielen erinnern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Navidgirnuod (7. September 2008)

MrHaNf schrieb:


> woah was ist denn mit euch los? ihr rastet ja fast aus wegen 30min mehr warten und außerdem: spielen könnt ihr jetzt soweiso noch nicht das startet erst am nachmittag also regt euch ab und geht eine runde chillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das risiko, dass die Server Crashen steigt aber von Minute zu Minute... das sie spätestens wenn die Server On kommen down sein werden ist wahrscheinlich ... also wer heute noch im pool der "vielleicht-zocker" sein will muss JETZT sochnell wie möglich die registrierung packen


----------



## frizzlmissl (7. September 2008)

um die lange weile zu verkürzen^^....was werded ihr spielen?


----------



## Cysterium (7. September 2008)

Wenn der fehler 404 kommt sollte das der code sein das der Server nicht erreichbar ist aber he zeigt mir die Server die einen Ansturm von sag ma mal 100000 Leuten verkraftet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von daher keepcool bis heute abend wird des schon funken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War doch bei WOW auch net anders zu release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robse (7. September 2008)

so,jetzt geht garnix mehr -.-
"Login derzeit nicht möglich"


----------



## Vanhyke83 (7. September 2008)

Jau aber die WAR Macher wollten ja anscheinend alles anders machen wie die WoW Macher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis jetzt machen sie auch eigentlich alles anders. Der Login Server war zum WoW Start nach ca. 30 Minuten komplett weg und hier ist er noch nicht komplett da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillmon (7. September 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt 3 mal hintereinander den cinemtic trailer angeschaut ... der is einfach genial ^^ spielt ohr ordnung oder zerstörung?


----------



## frizzlmissl (7. September 2008)

ordnung^^....entweder eisenbrecher...oder machinist


----------



## Efgrib (7. September 2008)

Cysterium schrieb:


> Wenn der fehler 404 kommt sollte das der code sein das der Server nicht erreichbar ist aber he zeigt mir die Server die einen Ansturm von sag ma mal 100000 Leuten verkraftet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach das ist ein drecksargument, das waren ja wohl ganz andere zeiten. das inet und die servertechnik haben sich weiterentwickelt, sowas kann heute sehr wohl vermeiden werden, wenn mans richtig macht (eines der wenigen dinge die funcom zB richtig gemacht hat, betatest, headstart, und offiz. start liefen die server absolut problemfrei).


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. September 2008)

Erinnert mich alles an DAoC, da hat sich GOA genauso zuverlässig, pünktlich und gut vorbereitet gezeigt wie heute <schmunzel>

Edith sagt : Schwarzork , WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

bin mir noch net sicher!! muss erst mal paar klassen anspielen


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

need registrierung!!


----------



## Salomi (7. September 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Es sollte mit allen Browsern funktionieren und wieso sollte man sich neu registrieren? Die löschen oder beschädigen doch keine Accounts, daher >Abwarten<. Viele haben glaube ich hier keine Geduld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja ich weis das ich mich mal angemeldet hab für nen closed beta key... nur leider hab ich keine ahnung was ich da für ein pw und benutzernamen genommen habe >.< und jetzt muss ich mich eben neu anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich spiel... naja das gegenteil von ordnung halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoroasther (7. September 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> ach das ist ein drecksargument, das waren ja wohl ganz andere zeiten. das inet und die servertechnik haben sich weiterentwickelt, sowas kann heute sehr wohl vermeiden werden, wenn mans richtig macht (eines der wenigen dinge die funcom zB richtig gemacht hat, betatest, headstart, und offiz. start liefen die server absolut problemfrei).



"Denkt einen Moment in Ruhe über seine eigenen Erfahrungen nach...." *Bricht in hysterisch kreisendes Lachen aus!* Zudem hat es FC geschafft, über einen Monat nach Release, den Server, auf welchem ich meinen Wächter hatte, alle fünf Minuten abstürzen zu lassen und das ist noch aufgerundet. Sowas hab ich in zehn Jahren noch nicht erlebt.^^


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

> ach das ist ein drecksargument, das waren ja wohl ganz andere zeiten. das inet und die servertechnik haben sich weiterentwickelt, sowas kann heute sehr wohl vermeiden werden, wenn mans richtig macht (eines der wenigen dinge die funcom zB richtig gemacht hat, betatest, headstart, und offiz. start liefen die server absolut problemfrei).



LOL!!!!! Dann machs doch du richtig wenn du dich so toll auskennst.


----------



## InsideTheDevil (7. September 2008)

Ach Leute ihr freut euch so auf die Beta regestrierung, aber was erwartet ihr ist schließlich nicht der Release Day! Die Server werden jetzt wahrscheinlich erstmal auf ihre konsistenz geprüft denn bei 200.000 Beta keys und den ganzen Leuten die schon die closed Beta gespielt haben wird es wahrscheinlich ruckeln ruckeln ruckeln, aber das ist auch gut so denn so sieht EA wenigstens was sie noch machen müssen. Also abwarten Leute denn eins solltet ihr wissen es ist nur die Beta ihr knallt nachher all eure Mühe rein um euch einen schönen Char zu erstellen und in ein paar Wochen kommt der Release und alles ist weg. ALso genießt die Wartzeit und bleibt einfach ruhig gg ^^ Seht alleine mal WoW da hats ja schon nach dem Release fast 6 Monate gedauert bis alles einigermaßen stabil lief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falania (7. September 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Erinnert mich alles an DAoC, da hat sich GOA genauso zuverlässig, pünktlich und gut vorbereitet gezeigt wie heute <schmunzel>
> 
> Edith sagt : Schwarzork , WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH



hahaha jaja typisch Goa einfach 
naja long wolf wir sind vom alten eisen in dem fall wa ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


support wurd da noch nie groß geschrieben dann mal weiter warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zu InsideTheDevil es hat bei daoc 6jarhe gedauert bis es stabil lief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

InsideTheDevil schrieb:


> Ach Leute ihr freut euch so auf die Beta regestrierung, aber was erwartet ihr ist schließlich nicht der Release Day! Die Server werden jetzt wahrscheinlich erstmal auf ihre konsistenz geprüft denn bei 200.000 Beta keys und den ganzen Leuten die schon die closed Beta gespielt haben wird es wahrscheinlich ruckeln ruckeln ruckeln, aber das ist auch gut so denn so sieht EA wenigstens was sie noch machen müssen. Also abwarten Leute denn eins solltet ihr wissen es ist nur die Beta ihr knallt nachher all eure Mühe rein um euch einen schönen Char zu erstellen und in ein paar Wochen kommt der Release und alles ist weg. ALso genießt die Wartzeit und bleibt einfach ruhig gg ^^ Seht alleine mal WoW da hats ja schon nach dem Release fast 6 Monate gedauert bis alles einigermaßen stabil lief
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich freu mich schon richtig mich durch das Spiel durchzulaggen^^


----------



## dangerine (7. September 2008)

...und es geht immer noch NICHT!!! Schade . Also kann man die 09.30h MEZ auch knicken.... Haben die eigentlich gepostet in welchem* Jahr *am 6. September man den Code eingeben kann??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (7. September 2008)

Auch hier nochmal der Post von Sterntaler:


Guten Morgen,

wegen eines technischen Problems verzögert sich der Start der Registrierungsseite leider noch. Wir danken für euer Verständnis und halten euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

ich bekomme zumindest eine neue fehler meldung Code 1103.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiß jemand was das heißen könnte?


----------



## frizzlmissl (7. September 2008)

noch ne frage^^.....aud der war.europe.de <-------seite steh ja dass man sich auf der war.-europe.com <------ anmelden soll xD...warum?^^


----------



## soefsn (7. September 2008)

Ja es gibt schon viele neider in diesen Forum wo das Taschengeld aktuell leider für das teure War nicht ausreicht und man es sich nicht kaufen kann. Aber keine Angst, das wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Silvus (7. September 2008)

Muss das sein ich hab den tread nur aufge macht weil ich dachte das es schon um 8.30 Uhr los geht


----------



## Monkeyrama (7. September 2008)

Hier eine Meldung an die heulsusen. Bitte verkauft euer Warhammer an erwachsenere Personen die es verdient haben Warhammer zu spielen. Schreibt Threads das Goa und EA und Mythic total unfähig sind und das ihr euch nichtmal nene account erstellen werdet. Tschüss ihr heulsusen.


----------



## Archeon (7. September 2008)

Also auf der Ami War Seite geht das anmelden^^


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

hm blöd,seit tagen kann ich mich nicht mal auf der seite registrieren,denn wenn ich drauf klick passiert absolut nix :/ dabei hab ich mich so gefreut nach dem langem client runterladen,registrieren und dann bald zocken zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knax1 (7. September 2008)

/close pls


----------



## Salomi (7. September 2008)

Silvus schrieb:


> Muss das sein ich hab den tread nur aufge macht weil ich dachte das es schon um 8.30 Uhr los geht


ja sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramiirson (7. September 2008)

http://wo.gamona.de/index.php

gibt technische Schwierigkeiten und der Start der Registrierungsseite verzögert sich..Also noch einen Kaffee trinken und gut ist.


----------



## soefsn (7. September 2008)

Und nochmal

Laut Sterntaler gibt es derzeit Technische Probleme die es erst zu beheben gilt. Es wird bestimmt nicht dadurch besser das ihr alle eure F5 Taste lahmlegt und die Seite bald ganz Crasht. Also wartet doch einfach auf Updates von den Community Managern Sterntaler und Co.


----------



## Salomi (7. September 2008)

Archeon schrieb:


> Also auf der Ami War Seite geht das anmelden^^


naja aber whs nur anmelden... wenn ich mich registrieren will sagt das ding mir das mein beta key falsch ist doh! >.< naja nen versuch wars wert ^^


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

mhh^^ gut das ich ne stunde länger gepennt hab...den start um 10:30 gibts wohl auch nicht...
schafft man ja sogar noch in ruhe zu frühstücken und nacher mit 100000irren den patch zu laden *seuftz*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> mhh^^ gut das ich ne stunde länger gepennt hab...den start um 10:30 gibts wohl auch nicht...
> schafft man ja sogar noch in ruhe zu frühstücken und nacher mit 100000irren den patch zu laden *seuftz*



ist doch schön, mit guter gesellschaft zu laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so,  ich frühstück jetzt auch erstma, und nachher wird durchs spiel gelaggt


----------



## Dued (7. September 2008)

jo ich frühstucke jetzt schön und dan mache ich einen auf hausmann und warte ab^^


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Dizzelwhizzel ihr geht einfach frühstücken?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr seid es nicht wert gamer genannt zu werden ich bin bei glados falls mich jemand sucht!
(für alle die ihren humor bis zu start von war abgelegt haben oder ihn nie hatten: das ist nicht böse gemeint)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derfabi (7. September 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Hier eine Meldung an die heulsusen. Bitte verkauft euer Warhammer an erwachsenere Personen die es verdient haben Warhammer zu spielen. Schreibt Threads das Goa und EA und Mythic total unfähig sind und das ihr euch nichtmal nene account erstellen werdet. Tschüss ihr heulsusen.



Wer ist denn hier die "Heulsuse"? Ich mein wer sich damit profilieren muss, in dem er sagt wie kindisch alle doch sind hat eindeutig großen respekt verdient...


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

humor? ololol nuuuubbb kboooonnn
ja wir gehen frühstücken, solange war nicht offen ist, nennen wir uns pre-gamer :-P


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

> Um jemanden eines Mordes zu Überführen braucht man 3 Dinge: einen Toten, einen Verdächtigen, Beweise.
> Der perfekte Mord ist also einer ohne Verdächtigen, ohne Beweise und ohne Toten---- Also ist der perfekte Mord gar keiner.



Nönönö man kann die Leiche ja entsorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

ich ess schon die ganze zeit (die wohnung is es so klein ich kann von der küche aus ame keyboard schreiben)
das war ja auch nur ein witz jezz die ganze zeit auf den login zu warten is hirnrissig


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> ich ess schon die ganze zeit (die wohnung is es so klein ich kann von der küche aus ame keyboard schreiben)
> das war ja auch nur ein witz jezz die ganze zeit auf den login zu warten is hirnrissig



Ich spiel grad nebenbei Guild Wars.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Silvanoshei schrieb:


> Nönönö man kann die Leiche ja entsorgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich könnt ja gleich bei dir anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

manno möcht mich auch endlich anmelden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu musst du mich aber erstmal ermorden xD


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

silvanoshei hast du steam und portal?
PS: darauf wollte ich ja hinaus und ich muss dich ja nicht umbringen dem fleischwolf ist das wurst


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. September 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Hier eine Meldung an die heulsusen. Bitte verkauft euer Warhammer an erwachsenere Personen die es verdient haben Warhammer zu spielen. Schreibt Threads das Goa und EA und Mythic total unfähig sind und das ihr euch nichtmal nene account erstellen werdet. Tschüss ihr heulsusen.



Die Signatur sagt doch schon alles...^^ Ich geb mal die Prognose ab das wir so ab , na ich sag mal 18-19 Uhr spielen können, das wäre in etwa das was bei DAoC Zeiten an Leistung drin gewesen wäre von GOA.


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Die Signatur sagt doch schon alles...^^ Ich geb mal die Prognose ab das wir so ab , na ich sag mal 18-19 Uhr spielen können, das wäre in etwa das was bei DAoC Zeiten an Leistung drin gewesen wäre von GOA.



vllt hamse sich ja gebessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmedar (7. September 2008)

ich seh nebenher meine neue cheers dvd , WILL ZOCKEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

hast du den faktor mit berechnet das nu deutlich mehr leute warten als damals?


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

dark knight käm jetzt gut....


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> hast du den faktor mit berechnet das nu deutlich mehr leute warten als damals?


Angeblich haben sie ja heute auch mehr Leute, bessere Server usw usw ^^

P.S.

Nightmear,

das sind Franzosen ! Wie sagte schon Al Bundy : Es ist falsch Franzose zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

is das eig normal das wenn ich versuche WAR zu starten "Einige der empfangen Daten sind korrupt. Bitte versucht erneut zu patchen." kommt?


----------



## Mathiis (7. September 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Die Signatur sagt doch schon alles...^^ Ich geb mal die Prognose ab das wir so ab , na ich sag mal 18-19 Uhr spielen können, das wäre in etwa das was bei DAoC Zeiten an Leistung drin gewesen wäre von GOA.



Ich sehe es auch so. 
Was gabs bei DAoC damals fürn Streß, auch als die Beta vorbei war...
Is schon ziemlich lange her und es wird sich kaum einer dran erinnern.
Aber bei mir rumorts denn doch, wenn ich zurückdenke.

Und dann hatten Sie ja damals ihre eigenen Foren zugemacht, da sie keine Flames mehr auf Ihren Seiten wollten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hach, ja, die gute alte (und hoffentlich nicht neue) Zeit...


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Jo, musst warten, bis die Server online sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

wär mir auch inen sinn gekommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war nur irritiert vom "einige Daten sind korrupt." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

nadann....auf zu GOA, die foren voll flamen ;-)
hat noch wer kaffee? meiner is alle...


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. September 2008)

Mathiis schrieb:


> Ich sehe es auch so.
> Was gabs bei DAoC damals fürn Streß, auch als die Beta vorbei war...
> Is schon ziemlich lange her und es wird sich kaum einer dran erinnern.
> Aber bei mir rumorts denn doch, wenn ich zurückdenke.
> ...



Heute machen se´s ja gleich so das sie keine eigenen Foren machen für WAR...


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> dark knight käm jetzt gut....



NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!


----------



## Mathiis (7. September 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Heute machen se´s ja gleich so das sie keine eigenen Foren machen für WAR...



Wenigstens daraus haben sie gelernt! ;-)


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> nadann....auf zu GOA, die foren voll flamen ;-)
> hat noch wer kaffee? meiner is alle...



Sorry, kann nur Tee anbieten <schlürf> ich erwähnte eben das fehlen offizieller Foren ? ^^


----------



## Kabak (7. September 2008)

Bei einer anderen Seite hab ich grad folgendes gefunden:


Update: Community Manager Kai "Sterntaler" Schober hat sich im Forum unserer Fanseite dazu zu Wort gemeldet:

    Guten Morgen,
    wegen eines technischen Problems verzögert sich der Start der Registrierungsseite leider noch. Wir danken für euer Verständnis und halten euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## r0yal320 (7. September 2008)

wen ich meinen key eingeben will kommt immer invalid key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl ich den von fileplay.com habe Oo


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> ....und halten euch auf dem Laufenden.



Guter witz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No-More (7. September 2008)

moin, 

is ja auch immer das gleiche mit den online games xD sag nur immer wieder mittwoch´s bei wow ^^


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> Guter witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...das war bei GOA immer schon so, .ca 48 Stunden nachdem die K... am dampfen war, gabs Infos ^^


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

wer hat nochmal das frühstücken vorgeschlagen ich hab mir fast grad mim brotmesser ne zehe amputiert 
ach und hier is aber stark und heiß


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

hast du geschrieben nachdem ich meins getippt hab :>
tee nehm ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (7. September 2008)

das is normal bei GOA. Als DAoC Mensch kennt man sich da aus ;D


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> ...das war bei GOA immer schon so, ...



*vanisch und weg*

oder wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Tires (7. September 2008)

r0yal320 schrieb:


> wen ich meinen key eingeben will kommt immer invalid key
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich auch. Muss ich jetzt um meinen Zugang angst haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> hast du geschrieben nachdem ich meins getippt hab :>
> tee nehm ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bester Ostfriesentee mit Milch und Kandis, lass es dir schmecken ^^


Hm passt irgendwie nicht zu nem Schwarzork, was die wohl zum Frühstück trinken ? <grübel>


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

deswegen lagts so alle schreiben auf einmal ... die armen buffed server
@ longwolf wir zwerge trinken nur maschinenöl


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

scheiße....wenn der nicht funzt von fileplay wein ich ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Wo wollt ihr denn den Beta-Key eingeben, wenn die Login-Seite down ist ???


----------



## Falania (7. September 2008)

Silvanoshei schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!



is nicht so toll der film ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da war iron men schon toller^^


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

morgens bier trinken kommt nicht so gut oder? 
deswegen schlürf ich deinen tee aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

hab auch von Fileplay *zitter*


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

linuxx wein nicht dann bekommst du nen schönen italienischen espresso (mit so viel schaum wie du willst)


----------



## werlein91 (7. September 2008)

es is jetzt kurz vor 11 und ih kann mich immer noch net auf der page für die beta regestrieren ! ihr?


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

*Die Server für die Open Beta werden am frühen Nachmittag verfügbar sein.*

wenn ich das schon lese.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Falania schrieb:


> is nicht so toll der film ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




stimmt irgendwo
aber ich bin irsinniger batman fan (alle alten filme vhs und dvd)


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

es ist 11 uhr!!!
solange der expresso von alleine steht, gerne


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> *Die Server für die Open Beta werden am frühen Nachmittag verfügbar sein.*
> 
> wenn ich das schon lese....
> 
> ...



Hmmm.. ich glaub das geht dann bis tieeeef in die Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishaku (7. September 2008)

ne, geht immer noch nicht... *wait*


----------



## Silvanoshei (7. September 2008)

Falania schrieb:


> is nicht so toll der film ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WAS????????? der film war verdammt GENIAL


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

hey die seite is down :-D

[edit] nur zuschnell akualisieren gehämmert....


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> Hmmm.. ich glaub das geht dann bis tieeeef in die Nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




will niiicht wissen wie viele gespannt vorm rechner sind und alle 2 sekunden auf den Reg button klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> linuxx wein nicht dann bekommst du nen schönen italienischen espresso (mit so viel schaum wie du willst)



Danke, den mir ist grade der Kaffee ausgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und das an einem Sonntag


----------



## Oralus (7. September 2008)

Falania schrieb:


> is nicht so toll der film ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol was ein Schrott im Vergleich zu Dark Knight


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> es ist 11 uhr!!!
> solange der expresso von alleine steht, gerne




mein espresso is in 40 us staaten verboten und in europa wird er als baumaterial für hochaüser benutzt


----------



## FieserFiesling (7. September 2008)

nene...die seite is nicht down! sie braucht nur 5 versuche und dann 5min zum laden =)


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. September 2008)

linlux schrieb:


> Danke, den mir ist grade der Kaffee ausgegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab mich zum Glück gut eingedeckt, sobald ich abends spielen kann will ich vom PC erstmal nicht weg ^^


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

dann schlabber dir nen schönen kartoffelschalenkaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

mein login fenster is schon wieder tot -.-


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

nur alle 2 sekunden^^


----------



## H3RKI (7. September 2008)

sorry, aber ich kann mich nicht mal einloggen. ist das normal?


----------



## Reldnak (7. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> hey die seite is down :-D
> 
> [edit] nur zuschnell akualisieren gehämmert....




down ist sie bei mir nicht, nur kommt ein popup und meint "Im Moment .. bla bla bla"

verstehe sowieso nicht warum man erst heute die Keys registrieren kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das kann einfach nicht gut gehen.


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Oralus schrieb:


> lol was ein Schrott im Vergleich zu Dark Knight



Na gut, Dark Knight ist ja auch *der* Film 2008 !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da geht "fast" nichts drüber. xD


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

*DURCHSAGE*

DER PATCH LÄUFT


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

wie gesagt meine wohnung is so klein ich sitz manchmal am klo und spiel pc ich brauch also keine langen wanderwege


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

harter stoff, der expresso hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die inteligenz der entwickler scheint an blizz geleht zu sein...


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> harter stoff, der expresso hm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




welche denn? da is eine?


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> *DURCHSAGE*
> 
> DER PATCH LÄUFT



Nice ^^


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

wuuhu der patch muhahahaaaaaaa


----------



## dweios (7. September 2008)

Ich will mich endlich registrieren. Ich will WAR zocken. Und ich hab auch langsam genug von meinem Kaffee zu Hause.^^


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> *DURCHSAGE*
> 
> DER PATCH LÄUFT



wie groß ist er?


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

jo hast recht, direkt den runterholen


----------



## frizzlmissl (7. September 2008)

was für klassen werded ihr spielen?^^


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

nicht groß waren glaube 10mb o.o


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

dweios schrieb:


> Ich will mich endlich registrieren. Ich will WAR zocken. Und ich hab auch langsam genug von meinem Kaffee zu Hause.^^




gut dann spendier ich dir auch einen kaffe 
also wer will noch einen?


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

*mir auf schulter tipp*

bin der beste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IrazE (7. September 2008)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> wie groß ist er?



Bei mir hats nur 2-3 Sekunden gedauert für alles. Also Laden+WAR neustarten


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Der Patch ist irgendwie nur 1,2 Mb groß ...

Und danach muss man sich dann einloggen um weiterzupatchen, was aber moment nicht möglich ist ^^


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

hatten in 3 sekunden unten...kann nix dolles gewesen sein
eisenbrecher


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

*kaffeetasse hinhalt*


----------



## McCain (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> gut dann spendier ich dir auch einen kaffe
> also wer will noch einen?




hier extremer kaffee need^^


----------



## H3RKI (7. September 2008)

ist es bei euch möglich, auf der WAR-Page einzuloggen? ich komm nicht mal da rein. ist das normal?!


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

*5-Liter-Eimer hinhalt*
einmal mit milch pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dweios (7. September 2008)

Diesen Patch hab ich schon um 10 runtergeholt.

Danke kann ich meinen mit ein bisschen Milch haben??


----------



## frizzlmissl (7. September 2008)

ich werd machinist oder eisenbrecher^^


----------



## Falania (7. September 2008)

suche jmd aus bochum der mir brötchen bringt :/


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

so hier kommt die nexte ladung kaffee 
*servier* bittesehr lasst es euch schmecken


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

dweios schrieb:


> Diesen Patch hab ich schon um 10 runtergeholt.



wuuups bin kein früh checker^^


----------



## Darcris (7. September 2008)

der patch war schnell unten und beim IE steht jetzt bei mir die seite kann nicht angezeigt werden wenn ich auf die seite gehn will


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

wisster was lol is?
auf dem patcher steht 19 may 2008
sollten mal ne neue version machen oder?
wenns gehen würde H3RKI dann würden wir hier nicht sitzen hm?


----------



## Freebs (7. September 2008)

Ich kann mich immer noch nicht registrieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich da drauf klicke, krieg ich nur den schwarzen Website-Hintergrund zu sehen. 
Beim Inet-Explorer steht da, dass das im Moment nicht möglich sei.

Hat irgendwer das selbe Problem?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

irgendwie bin ich beim patch jezz bei 100% und er macht nix (produktpatch wird gestartet...)


----------



## IrazE (7. September 2008)

Darcris schrieb:


> der patch war schnell unten und beim IE steht jetzt bei mir die seite kann nicht angezeigt werden wenn ich auf die seite gehn will



Ich benutz den Crazy Browser (Sehr simpel, komfortables Ding, nix besonderes) und bei mir gehts. Ist halt nur immer beim einloggen: Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Vorgang kann nicht vortgesetzt werden. (Code 1103)


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

Ist das normal das ich mich auf der Seite nicht registrieren kann?

*sich auf die Schenkel klopft* Ich lach mich weg, was ein Joke.
Mal sehen ob der Start von WAR so ein voller Erfolg wird wie der von AOC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mich einer auf dem Handy anrufen wenn die Server on gehen? Dann kann ich noch ne Küche einbauen in der Zeit. Muss ja sein, ohne Küche kein Kaffee, ohne Kaffee keine Zocknächte.


----------



## IrazE (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> irgendwie bin ich beim patch jezz bei 100% und er macht nix (produktpatch wird gestartet...)



Den Patch kannst du erst laden wenn du deinen Key registriert hast und die Server on kommen.


----------



## Elbaroma (7. September 2008)

da schon 2 leute geschrieben haben, dass ihre betakeys nicht funktionieren, beschleicht mich der gedanke, dass die Keys nur auf amerikanischen Servern funktionieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also man müsste auf der amerikanischen seite registrieren, einloggen und auch auf amerikanischen servern zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Naja, warten wir eben noch 1....2....3.... Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

wieso 19 mai es ist 21 mai patch


----------



## H3RKI (7. September 2008)

@linux: man merkt, wie die leute gereizt sind, weil sie schon die ganze nacht warten xDD


dann wart ich mal eben mit..


*energy drink oder milchkaffe hol*


wer will was?


----------



## dweios (7. September 2008)

Danke für den Kaffee.

Registriert bin ich auf der WAR Seite schon lange aber das mit dem einlogen hapert noch ein bisschen.^^


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

HAt jemand nen Schluck Kaffee? Wollte mir erst den Wecker auf 8:30 stellen, gut dass ichs nicht getan habe *gähn*


----------



## Darcris (7. September 2008)

beim inet- expl gehts bei mir auhc nicht beim firefox gehts jetzt die seite nur einloggen kann ich mich noch nicht kommt immer code 1103


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

gut noch ne ladung kaffee 
wollt ihr messer und gabel dazu?


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (7. September 2008)

Dürfen die Amies nicht dieses Wochenende wieder Spielen ?
Wie war das noch als die Amis das letzte mal "Preview Weekend" hatten ?

....


----------



## Besk (7. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt immer der Hintergrund und unten die Marken.. und in der Mitte ist ein weißes Error-Fenster: Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden.


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

nen löffel pls
macht nix, solange sie nichtmeine familie flamen juckts nen toten :-P


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

komisch bei mir funzt alles bia auf login


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> gut noch ne ladung kaffee
> wollt ihr messer und gabel dazu?



Hammer und Meißel, bitte.


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

Oh was neues, bei mir steht nun kein Fehlercode mehr bei mir steht nun "undefined". Es geht vorran denke ich.


----------



## Scorpion3 (7. September 2008)

oh gott die seite geht nicht *panik* *auf rechner schlag * *terrorkiddie*..........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal im ernst... ihr spamt hier so das forum dicht das is der hammer. warscheinlich geht das alles ned, weil ewig alle auf aktualisieren klicken..... WIR sind schuld das es ned funzt ;-)


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

Bei mir öffnet sich ein schönes Fenster, in dem es "undefined" heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falania (7. September 2008)

hmm anmelden geht au wenn mans über das spiel macht sprich konto erstellen nur kann ich den code nicht sehen is error grrr

sterntaler komm msn on !1111 :>


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

alternativ kannste auch deinen key posten...dann gehts in den meisten fällen, die erfahrenen user machen das denn für dich^^


----------



## Darcris (7. September 2008)

´bei mir auch nur der login halt


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

gut also löffel hammer meißel
edit: bittesehr


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

ich aktualiesiere nur das forum, denke ne soziale sau wird schon bescheid sagen wenns geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werlein91 (7. September 2008)

muss man sich auf der page regestrieren oder nur unten auf der page für die beta wenns dann klappt?


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

unten?! oohh da is ja wirklich noch was anderen ^^' läd seit 2 minuten -.-


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Ahhh... wir haben alles zerstört... ^^


----------



## Shoguna (7. September 2008)

werlein91 schrieb:


> muss man sich auf der page regestrieren oder nur unten auf der page für die beta wenns dann klappt?



Würd mal sagen, wenn du noch nicht registriert bist weist die Seite dich dann drauf hin wenn du auf den Beta-Knopf drückst. Hab tatsächlich grad meine Login-Daten gefunden, die ich vor Monaten erstellt habe *entstaub*


----------



## Darcris (7. September 2008)

jetzt steht wieder login derzeit nicht möglich


----------



## Linuxx (7. September 2008)

*hust* is das auf deinem zettel nicht altgermanisch?!


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

wieder?


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> *hust* is das auf deinem zettel nicht altgermanisch?!




eher latein


----------



## Pente (7. September 2008)

Auch hier mach ich mal zu, dass die Login Server down sind wissen wir nun ja. Für alle weiteren Belange und zum Verkürzen der Wartezeit bitte folgendes Thema benutzen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58796

Schönen Sonntag


----------

